

Ambidextrous children ‘at more risk of having learning difficulties’ - prat
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article7000928.ece

======
mooism2
"This research had a number of limitations, including the fact that only 87
children were ambidextrous. Also, rates of developmental and mental health
problems were based on the results of questionnaires given to the children,
parents and teachers and not on professional assessments. Without formal
assessments it is not possible to determine whether the children truly had
conditions like ADHD."

[http://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/01January/Pages/ambidextrous-
lin...](http://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/01January/Pages/ambidextrous-link-to-ADHD-
and-mental-health.aspx)

------
unavailable
Title* suggests the system of education should change to make itself useful
for people with twice the abilities. To help them advance, rather than feel
useless. \---------- * did not read the article

